# FREE LABOR for learning, Knoxville TN area



## garrettcjp (Aug 15, 2011)

Hello, I live in the Knoxville, TN area. I know a littel bit about tree work but im looking to learn more. I have a good knowledge of felling trees and ground work but have been teaching myself how to climb for the past year and have beginners experience in rigging. I am looking for some one locally that would be willing to teach me more advanced rigging and all around tree work. I own most of the gear needed, 3 saws 192t, 290fb, 460mag, Saddel, climbing ropes, rigging ropes, block, port-o-wrap, and PPE. I do work a full time job working around equipment and cranes so safty is a big part of why I wont to learn it the wright way. I am willing to work evenings and weekends for free in exchange for knowledge. I'm not an idot so please only serious people. im not wanting to waste any ones time, but if you are willing I would truly be appreciative and will not disappoint. 

Thanks for your time,
Garrett


----------



## Dr. U (Aug 9, 2022)

garrettcjp said:


> Hello, I live in the Knoxville, TN area. I know a littel bit about tree work but im looking to learn more. I have a good knowledge of felling trees and ground work but have been teaching myself how to climb for the past year and have beginners experience in rigging. I am looking for some one locally that would be willing to teach me more advanced rigging and all around tree work. I own most of the gear needed, 3 saws 192t, 290fb, 460mag, Saddel, climbing ropes, rigging ropes, block, port-o-wrap, and PPE. I do work a full time job working around equipment and cranes so safty is a big part of why I wont to learn it the wright way. I am willing to work evenings and weekends for free in exchange for knowledge. I'm not an idot so please only serious people. im not wanting to waste any ones time, but if you are willing I would truly be appreciative and will not disappoint.
> 
> Thanks for your time,
> Garrett


Do you have your own reliable transportation/Liscence? 
1-681-779-2321 Drew


----------



## sirbuildalot (Aug 11, 2022)

Dr. U said:


> Do you have your own reliable transportation/Liscence?
> 1-681-779-2321 Drew


You do realize his post is 11 years old right?


----------



## sirbuildalot (Aug 11, 2022)

Good luck getting free labor in 2022


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 11, 2022)

sirbuildalot said:


> Good luck getting free labor in 2022


They dont have a work ethic anymore generally.


----------



## sirbuildalot (Aug 11, 2022)

I bet the kid ending up doing just fine


----------

